# Powder-Coated or Galvanized???



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok so im lost.... whats the deal with the powder coated and Galvanized cages?? which is bad or better for rats?? cause after i move im ganna be buying a couple more cages.. well Martins Cages to be exact. I wanna buy a couple ((2+ cages)) of these 
http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/r-640.jpg
The Rat Carriage House (R-640)
18" x 11" x 16" 
Two ramps 
Two balconies 
Drop-in 2Â½" plastic pan 

But im not shure about the powder/Galvanized thing... can you help me out???
Oh and is this a good cage?... i just cant figure out how many rats it can hold from the calculator... although im probily just ganna put 2 same sex rats in each cage.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Always go with powder-coated. Galvanized isn't 'bad' for rats, but it does soak up the smell of urine and you will eventually have a stinky cage.

The calculator says that cage is too small for one. That likely means you could put one in there and it would be fine, but two may be pushing it for room to run and play.  I'd bump up to the Cabin, at the least, as it can hold two if space is used wisely.

Martins cages are good cages, highly recommended. It would be worth it.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I had a tank with a galvanized tank topper for the first 2 weeks I had my baby rats. It was fine for the short haul, but trust me, the steel gets stinky REALLY fast. I will use this old cage now as a quarantine only. I now have an FN and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. So do the girls. :lol:


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

The smallest possible Martins cage for 2 rats would be the R-670.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

oh ok i get it now!
Ok what about this cage...
http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/h-600hr.jpg
The Rat Highrise (H-600HR) 
18" x 11" x 24" 
Three ramps 
Two balconies 
Full middle floor 
Drop-in 2Â½" plastic pan 

Can you tell me how many rats this one holds also??


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

18 x 11 x 24 is too small for one adult rat. To check the size of cages, you can put the dimensions into a rat calculator, here - http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1247.html


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

That is also a hamster sized cage, not really suitable at all for rats. Take out a measuring tape and look at how wide 11" is. Its TINY. You do not want a rat in those cages.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I used a galvanized cage for over a year... and started having allergy problems when I was in the same room with it. At first I thought it was the rats, but when I removed the cage, no more sneezing & congestion.

Stay away from the galvanized. Especially because once you develop rat allergies, you can't enjoy the little guys as much anymore.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm ill keep looking for a cage then...

Im allergic to all animals ((from birds to mice)) but i wont let that get in the way of my love of animals. Im suprized i havnt died yet though lol jk.. although i did end up in the hospital once.. but it wasnt that bad.
I still love my animals no matter what!!


----------

